
Outsourcing Software Projects – Are Polish Developers That Good? - CSHARK_Software
https://cshark.com/blog/outsourcing-software-projects-are-polish-developers-really-that-good
======
onion2k
You can't judge whether a developer is good or bad by their nationality.

